# Mega Million winner



## terry123 (Jul 25, 2018)

I know there are a lot of folks in California here. Someone  I think in San Jose bought the winning ticket at a liquor store.  Time to confess and tell us what you are buying first!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2018)

One Texan won 3 million (not me!!) Gun Barrel City..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2018)

I could add it to my spare room!!
.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2018)

I would buy a secluded piece of lakefront property.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 25, 2018)

My mom lived in San Jose-very close to the liquor store where the winning ticket was purchased in fact. When she passed away (suddenly),we found a box in her hall closet with all of her formerly purchased lotto tickets in it. Not sure why she saved them. Anyway,have to wonder,if she were still here today,if she would have been the "big winner."


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 25, 2018)

About half the stories about winners are not pretty. Think about it, do you *need *one half billion dollars???!!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 25, 2018)

I would give most of the money to a favorite charity,some to myself,friends,rest to my family Sue


----------



## Elsie (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't *need *one half billion dollars,  but there are many organizations I would financially help if I had it.  I'd definitely hire a financial advisor first to help me not go crazy spending it. nthego:


----------



## KingsX (Jul 25, 2018)

.

Many lotto "winners"   wind up broke,  in debt or dead [murdered.]


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 25, 2018)

To all here the FIRST thing one does is hire a certified, professional, certified financial planner (not a broker or money manager).  The second is to buy a bull dozier and clear some land in a remote place where all the leeches in life including 100% of your relatives and friends cannot find you.....ever.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 25, 2018)

I was in San Jose last week, unfortunately I don't stop in liquor stores. 

Even if I did, I doubt I would have thought of buying a ticket...I seldom do.


----------



## BobF (Jul 25, 2018)

This morning I read that the winner happened in *northern* California.   Then I saw it written to be San Jose and the address of the liquor store was given.   I have never believed that San Jose was considered to be northern California so I turned on my Google Earth Pro.   The liquor store showed up a couple miles north of where I had a house a few blocks north of IBM on Cohassette.   Look for where the streets are called city names like Poughkeepsi, Raleigh, Rochester, etc.    Those street names are where IBM had locations.   That was once a nice area with golf courses and nice looking business buildings.   Now it is mostly just crowded city area.

San Jose is not northern California at all.   San Francisco is a while north yet and from there it is hundreds of miles north till in Oregon.

Wonder a bit about the writers for our newspapers, TV, etc., got their education.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 25, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would buy a secluded piece of lakefront property.


I would love that!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2018)

Prolly  a condo  in  Hawaii.   I'm still thinkin'  about it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 25, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Prolly  a condo  in  Hawaii.   I'm still thinkin'  about it.



I hope you gots lots o' monies.


----------



## BobF (Jul 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I hope you gots lots o' monies.



Is he the big winner?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2018)

First I would make sure my family is taken care of. I'd love to have the money to set my son's cabinetry shop up in a bigger and better location. I don't think I would move but would have the outside nicely landscaped and our old trees and bushes removed or trimmed properly. Maybe a heated pool and a nice tall privacy fence to keep the deer out of my garden! I'd like a summer place at a lake. I'm to old for a pet but would work actively at animal shelters and maybe take a few home once in awhile.


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Prolly  a condo  in  Hawaii.   I'm still thinkin'  about it.




Well your location says So, California...are you the big winner?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 26, 2018)

BobF said:


> This morning I read that the winner happened in *northern* California.   Then I saw it written to be San Jose and the address of the liquor store was given.   I have never believed that San Jose was considered to be northern California so I turned on my Google Earth Pro.   The liquor store showed up a couple miles north of where I had a house a few blocks north of IBM on Cohassette.   Look for where the streets are called city names like Poughkeepsi, Raleigh, Rochester, etc.    Those street names are where IBM had locations.   That was once a nice area with golf courses and nice looking business buildings.   Now it is mostly just crowded city area.
> 
> San Jose is not northern California at all.   San Francisco is a while north yet and from there it is hundreds of miles north till in Oregon.
> 
> Wonder a bit about the writers for our newspapers, TV, etc., got their education.



I`ve never really thought about it but now that you mention it,I don`t know what I would consider San Jose being. We just call it Silicon Valley now. I think of Central California more as being Fresno area-and San Jose certainly wouldn`t be Southern California. I think San Jose would have to be Southern Northern California lol.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2018)

Someone in Jersey won the mega millions too.  I'd invest so that the income would be enough to sustain me for life, buy a luxury condo at an ocean front location in warmer climate...already have access to luxury suite whenever we want at our timeshare home resort in Atlantic City (hell, maybe I'd just buy a suite there too). I'd make sure my grandchildren's education would be fully paid for though we expect my granddaughter to get a full scholarship. According to how much I actually net after taxes, I'd donate a million or more to my favorite charities, one of which is St. Jude. My husband would get a brand new car of his choice and so would my son. I'd give each of the adult grandchildren, my honorary daughter and my son & DIL a good amount and put a nice chunk in trusts for my two youngest grands. We'd take a cruise to Bermuda & other islands...perhaps for 14 days. My husband doesn't like the idea of cruising so I doubt I could get him to go for longer than that. Nice to fantasize because we don't even play.


----------



## Elsie (Jul 30, 2018)

I'd go nuts trying to decide on which charities to contribute to.  I'd want to give to all, but only after I gift to myself, my children & my grandson and some members of my sister's family.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2018)

BobF said:


> This morning I read that the winner happened in *northern* California.   Then I saw it written to be San Jose and the address of the liquor store was given.   I have never believed that San Jose was considered to be northern California so I turned on my Google Earth Pro.   The liquor store showed up a couple miles north of where I had a house a few blocks north of IBM on Cohassette.   Look for where the streets are called city names like Poughkeepsi, Raleigh, Rochester, etc.    Those street names are where IBM had locations.   That was once a nice area with golf courses and nice looking business buildings.   Now it is mostly just crowded city area.
> 
> San Jose is not northern California at all.   San Francisco is a while north yet and from there it is hundreds of miles north till in Oregon.
> 
> Wonder a bit about the writers for our newspapers, TV, etc., got their education.




To clarify: San Jose is considered to be Northern Californians by Californians, including those who live in San Jose.  (http://www.sanjoseca.gov/Index.aspx?NID=130).  
NorCal and SoCal are not even geographical divides of our state which is probably why newspapers referred to the lottery ticket as having been sold in Northern California.


----------



## dkay (Jul 30, 2018)

Since I'm getting old(er) I would build a nice, modest duplex with one side for me with handicap grab bars, toilet, walk in shower, walk in tub, a safe room in case of tornadoes,garage,  a small yard. The other side would be similar for visiting friends/relatives with a fenced back yard for their dogs. Then I would pay for a whole bunch of kids I know to go to college. I have some favorite charities who would get a good sized chunk. Depending on how much money, I'd pay to have some of the bus stops around town equipped with benches and enclosures.


----------

